# Full livery near Whitchurch Shropshire



## lannerch (3 February 2018)

Due to my recent Housemove I am looking for a yard that does full livery near whitchurch , I am very easygoing , with a very straight forward Horse who I event currently at be100 level . Thank you


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 February 2018)

Marbury Equestrian Centre would be well worth checking out. They have fab facilities inc a farm ride, XC jumping field, indoor and outdoor arenas etc. They currently have vacancies for full and exercise liveries.

https://www.facebook.com/marburyequestriancentre/posts/550509598669396


----------



## lannerch (3 February 2018)

Thanks I will check them out they look fab &#128077;


----------



## LovesCobs (4 February 2018)

I&#8217;m not sure if Tushingham does full livery. Worth a look into


----------



## jellyshark (4 April 2018)

Charlotte Clewlow CJCEventing in Threapwood offers full livery http://cjceventing.weebly.com/


----------

